# fish for 30 gallon tank



## codydemmel4 (Dec 18, 2012)

So I am going to be setting up a 30 gallon SW tank. I know I want to make it a reef tank too. But the question I am wondering is what fish can I add? I know I want 2 Ocellaris clownfish. What other fish can I add, I was thinking about a blue tang or a butterfly fish but I am afraid that I cant add these to a tank that is only 30 gallons, please let me know what other bright, easy and fish that swim around a lot would go well with ocellaris clownfish and work in a 30 gallon reef tank.


Thank you!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Nano Fish
Chromis for Sale: Blue and Green Chromis and other Reef Species
Cardinalfish
Dartfish
Pseudochromis for Sale: Splendid Dottyback Species and other Pseudochromis
Gobies for Sale: Goby Fish Species Including Shrimp Gobies
Jawfish
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Harlequin Bass
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=15+27


----------



## codydemmel4 (Dec 18, 2012)

reefing, so would a blue tang or a butterfly not work?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Nope. They get way to big, and are rated for 125g tanks and over.


----------



## codydemmel4 (Dec 18, 2012)

okay thank you very much!


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

It really depends what you're looking for and what your budget is. you could try some cardinalfish or some firefish gobies or if you want you can get a sand sifting goby or something if you want a little more character. I would stay away from larger fish because of the size of the tank


----------

